# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Страница КиберХелпера

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Сообщаем, что у нашего уважаемого и заслуженного механического сотрудника - КиберХелпера - появилась собственная страница на сайте VirusInfo:

http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...ge-cyberhelper

Отныне всякий желающий может свободно ознакомиться с биографией Кибера и узнать наконец, почему его интересы составляет работа в режиме 24/7/365(6)...  :Wink:  равно как и многое другое.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

Так вот кто создал TheMatrix %-)))))), после чего братья Вачовски потеряли покой - они знали, они знали :-))))

----------


## Step

А если Оно кто-нибудь вирусов писать заставит.. ужасть :Smiley: .

----------


## aintrust

Сдается мне, что фразу



> В скором времени, когда будет накоплен достаточный опыт, система присоединится к консультантам VirusInfo в работе с пользователями


я уже видел год-полтора назад... =)




> Система сможет самостоятельно составлять безошибочные рекомендации и определенным образом реагировать на получаемые от пользователя ответы ... так что любой посетитель сможет получить помощь в любое время дня и ночи, в любой день недели, 365 и даже 366 дней в году уже через 5-10 минут после отправки запроса на лечение.


Так когда же наступит такое счастье, можно уточнить (ну, хотя бы приблизительно)?

PS. Ну, и более серьезный вопрос: каким образом связаны КиберХелпер и указанный в аннотации патент "7,530,106 System and method for security rating of processes" (в патенте на КиберХелпер я не нашел никакой ссылки на патент о "рейтинге" процессов - вопрос связан именно с этим)?

----------


## DVi

> Сдается мне, что фразу
> 
> я уже видел год-полтора назад... =)


Вряд ли Вы слышали что-то о Кибере до 29 декабря 2008 года.




> [email protected], 29.12.2008 12:26:25:
> кстати, р-ты своего анализа робот может постить прямо на форум 
> 
> DVi, 12:26:41:
> Угу. В тему "Пойманы нами"
> 
> [email protected], 12:27
> да ... а советы и предлагаемые скрипты например, в закрытый раздел ... Или завести юзера типа ROBO_HELPER и постить от него 
> 
> ...

----------


## Step

> Сдается мне, что фразу
> 
> я уже видел год-полтора назад... =)
> 
> Так когда же наступит такое счастье, можно уточнить (ну, хотя бы приблизительно)?


 Сарказм Ваш не знает границ :Smiley: . Вы - опытный  скептик, поделитесь сомнениями? 
Хотя, по-моему, Олег Зайцев - это человечище.. Почему бы ему не быть первым :Smiley: .
 Аргументируйте.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Пфф..  :Smiley:   DVI опередил. Я ненарочно :Smiley: .

----------


## aintrust

> Вряд ли Вы слышали что-то о Кибере до 29 декабря 2008 года.


Разве я упомянул название Кибер?

----------


## aintrust

> Сарказм Ваш не знает границ. Вы - опытный  скептик, поделитесь сомнениями?


Да бросьте вы, какой тут сарказм? =) Это просто шутка. Фразу о том, что некий робот будет помогать хелперам и писать самостоятельно скрипты, я действительно слышал достаточно давно. Да и не я один, впрочем... Тогда еще Максим (будучи, кстати, хелпером) сокрушался, что в скором времени хелперы совсем останутся без работы.

----------


## DVi

> я действительно слышал достаточно давно. Да и не я один, впрочем... Тогда еще Максим (будучи, кстати, хелпером) сокрушался, что в скором времени хелперы совсем останутся без работы.


Да, это случилось именно 29 декабря  :Wink: 
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=36510

----------


## Geser

> Да бросьте вы, какой тут сарказм? =) Это просто шутка. Фразу о том, что некий робот будет помогать хелперам и писать самостоятельно скрипты, я действительно слышал достаточно давно. Да и не я один, впрочем... Тогда еще Максим (будучи, кстати, хелпером) сокрушался, что в скором времени хелперы совсем останутся без работы.


Написать скрипт который закарантинит всё подозрительное, а потом удалит всё вредоносное что найдено в карантине элементарно. Не вижу ничего удивительного.
Вот если он сможет, на основании накопленного опыта, безошибочно удалять зверей которые еще не определяются, вот это будет интересно.

----------


## aintrust

> Да, это случилось именно 29 декабря 
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=36510


В том треде, что вы упоминаете, нет жалобы Максима на возможное отсутствие работы для хелперов. Кроме того, в январе он уже был модератором... =) 

Полагаю, что упомянутый мною ранее пост был, как я уже написал, не менее года назад (скорее - даже более), когда я еще более-менее активно присутствовал на форуме - по этой причине я это и запомнил. Более того, подобные разговоры возникали не раз и не два, и было это задолго до того момента, как официально появился КиберХелпер.

----------


## aintrust

> Написать скрипт который закарантинит всё подозрительное, а потом удалит всё вредоносное что найдено в карантине элементарно. Не вижу ничего удивительного.


Я тоже не вижу в этом ничего удивительного... В таком случае возникает простой вопрос: когда же подобная (упоминаемая уже не раз и не два) система станет доступной хотя бы хелперам?

----------


## Geser

> Я тоже не вижу в этом ничего удивительного... В таком случае возникает простой вопрос: когда же подобная (упоминаемая уже не раз и не два) система станет доступной хотя бы хелперам?


Немножко терпения и всё будет  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> Да, это случилось именно 29 декабря


А вот и "тот самый" тред, о котором я говорил: Редактор скриптов для AVZ, см. начиная с сообщения #51 и далее.

Несколько цитат (обратите, кстати, внимание на дату - 30.07.2007):



> Сообщение от Maxim
> 
> 
> Ваша оптимистичность меня иногда пугает. Как бы с Вашим парсером ~ 30 хелперов не остались без работы.
> 
> 
> Так я не оптимист, я - реалист  Прототип этого парсера у меня уже есть ... да, он может заменить начинающего хелпера, но не может заменить эксперта. Любая "думающая" машина - это в сущности здоровая база + достаточно простые алгоритмы принятия решения и самообучение. Но систему кто-то должен учить, и кто-то должен принимать решения в сложных случаях. Поэтому анализатор может снять с хелпера 90% забот, написать за него скрипт и т.п., но человека он не заменит.





> Ну вот, можно считать что я уже безработный





> Да ладно, работы всем хватит - и хелперам, и экспертам, независимо от функционала и "навороченности" антималварных продуктов. А то, что часть рутинной работы может быть облегчена - это безусловный плюс, особенно в отношении простых зловредов.


PS. Если поискать сообщения Олега со словом "анализатор", то можно найти и готовые примеры сгенерированных этим "анализатором" скриптов - и снова за 2007-й год... =)

----------


## anton_dr

> и снова за 2007-й год...


Ну так он появился много раньше  :Smiley: 



> собственно датой начала работы КиберХелпера считается 27 октября 2003 года, когда система приступила к протоколированию выполняемых действий и операций.

----------


## DVi

> А вот и "тот самый" тред, о котором я говорил: Редактор скриптов для AVZ, см. начиная с сообщения #51 и далее.


А, вспомнил, было дело  :Smiley: 
До декабря 2008 года приложение Кибера к Вирусинфо было лишь теорией. В 2009 году я получил на это небольшой бюджет, и это стало приближаться к практике.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

Поправка: эвристик KAV тоже помечается явным признаком "Подозрение". Вот пример: http://upload.virusinfo.info/show_analisys.php?fid=7014
Значит, задача упрощается - надо написать правило только для трех оставшихся ядер.

----------


## aintrust

> До декабря 2008 года приложение Кибера к Вирусинфо было лишь теорией.


Это, безусловно, ваше право так думать, но я бы, пожалуй, не согласился с таким утверждением - хотя бы по той причине, что уже в 2007 году рабочий прототип "анализатора" (или "парсера", если хотите) мог генерировать скрипты (пусть еще далекие от идеала) на основе логов пользователей, причем, как мне помнится, Олег в это время еще не работал в ЛК. Другое дело, что все это существовало тогда на уровне "прототипа" (читай, первичного исследования) и не было "подкреплено" бюджетом от ЛК и какими-либо сроками! =)

Кстати, по поводу сроков (хотя бы приблизительных), вы так ничего и не ответили. Да и другие вопросы повисли в воздухе... Или это не к вам? =)




> Поправка: эвристик KAV тоже помечается явным признаком "Подозрение".


Это вы о чем? Надеюсь, информация несекретная?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> PS. Ну, и более серьезный вопрос: каким образом связаны КиберХелпер и указанный в аннотации патент "7,530,106 System and method for security rating of processes" (в патенте на КиберХелпер я не нашел никакой ссылки на патент о "рейтинге" процессов - вопрос связан именно с этим)?


Все просто - рейтингомер является неотьемлемой частью "кибера", так как подсказывает ему массу всего интересного. Но в "кибере" применяется "стационарный рейтингомер" - принцип как в патенте, но мощность и качество на два порядка выше (так как этот рейтингомер не связан ограничениями процессорного и рабочего времени), и вместо общей цифры рейтинга он выдает еще делальную информацию о поведении (что куда дропается, что гда правится в реестре и т.п.). В патенте  7,540,030 это представлено 220 и 350 без особой деталировки, а 7,530,106 посвещен исключительно тому, как по данным эмулятора и полученной базе событий оценить их опасность.

*Добавлено через 12 минут*




> Это, безусловно, ваше право так думать, но я бы, пожалуй, не согласился с таким утверждением - хотя бы по той причине, что уже в 2007 году рабочий прототип "анализатора" (или "парсера", если хотите) мог генерировать скрипты (пусть еще далекие от идеала) на основе логов пользователей, причем, как мне помнится, Олег в это время еще не работал в ЛК. Другое дело, что все это существовало тогда на уровне "прототипа" (читай, первичного исследования) и не было "подкреплено" бюджетом от ЛК и какими-либо сроками! =)


Сроки в принципе есть, в этом году скорее всего все заработает, но тут вот в чем загвоздка:
1. Хочется сделать систему с ИР, действующую автономно и адекватно (а не тупой карантин всего что есть + убиение файлов по именам или по детекту антивируса). А это накопление баз данных  идет очень вяло - поведенческие базы довольно большие, тогда как базы реальных дел - не очень. 
2. Машина, даже очень умная, не может напрямую работать с человеком (точнее может и может - но это очень сложно). Изучив проблему во всей полноте мы пришли к выводу, что в рамках форума "киберу" общаться очень сложно и нужно сделать особый хелпдеск (рабочее название "KL911"), где все лечене будет формализовано и стуктурировано - четкая череда "предписаний" и "ответов пользователя", с логическими контролями и "гибридным лечением" - т.е. "кибер" начинает лечение и проводит его первые шаги, и если ему не хватает опыта или пользователь сталкивается с непредумотренными проблемами, то он подключает человека-хелпера. В такой схеме хелпер будет решать только новые и интересные дела, и всю рутину будет делать машина

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Это вы о чем? Надеюсь, информация несекретная?


Эмулятор + система правил может давать оценку поведению не просто в виде рейтинга, а в виде generic-детекта. Если поведение уж слишком нагло-троянское (дропание файлов в системные папки, шалости с ядреными объектами, руткитные дела, загрузка и запуск чего-то из Инет, манипуляции с критическими ключами реестра и т.п.), то такой семпл получает детект вида Heur :Kiss: 
---------
Что у нас сейчас из всего этого есть и работает:
1. у нас есть сборщик базы чистых - полный автомат. Он умеет изучать файлы, давать первичные вердикты, накапливать опыт. Данные в него грузятся вяло, но система работает и неплохо. Это дает оперативно пополняемую базу чистых + знание о том, где эти самые чистые объекты водятся, как их познать и как они себя ведут
2. Есть автоанализатор карантинов. Он принимает каратины, распаковывает, анализирует кучей методов (эмулятор, сендбокс, проверка каждого семпла множеством антивирусов, сравнение с базами накопленного опыта, пробивка по оперативным базам знания ЛК и ряд других видов экпресс-анализа). Многое из этого доступно сейчас хелперам в виде отчета по карантину
3. Есть система работы с вирлабом, настроенная на ЛК - т.е. система, которая может выделить нуждающиеся в изучении аналитиками семплы, запаковать их с паролем, послать, принять ответ, фиксировать в базе и т.п. (фильтруя мусор, повторы, расставляя приоритеты и т.п.)
4. Есть парсер логов - он их изучает, накапливает в БД, сравнивает 
5. Есть скриптогенератор - система, опирающиеся на подсистемы 2-4
6. Есть всякие вспомогательные системы - системы бекапа, хранилища всего полученного и собранного, системы классфикации и кластеризации собранных данных и т.п.
Чего не хватает:
1. Нет хелпдеска, заточенного под формализованное и автоматизирвоанное лечение - он делается и неплохо делается
2. Маловаты базы опыта. Чтобы у ИР "прорезался интеллект", базы должны быть огромадные, причем необходимо решить массу мелких проблем с механизмами самообучения. А сбор качественных обучающих данных - это очень сложная штука, под которую со временем будет еще 2-3 патента  :Smiley:

----------


## aintrust

> ... мы пришли к выводу, что в рамках форума "киберу" общаться очень сложно и нужно сделать особый хелпдеск ... , где все лечене будет формализовано и стуктурировано - четкая череда "предписаний" и "ответов пользователя", с логическими контролями и "гибридным лечением" - т.е. "кибер" начинает лечение и проводит его первые шаги, и если ему не хватает опыта или пользователь сталкивается с непредумотренными проблемами, то он подключает человека-хелпера. В такой схеме хелпер будет решать только новые и интересные дела, и всю рутину будет делать машина


Ну, в таком случае как-то слабо верится в то, что 



> ... любой посетитель сможет получить помощь ... уже через 5-10 минут после отправки запроса на лечение.


даже в простейших случаях. 

Если я заблуждаюсь на этот счет, можешь привести контраргументы? И вообще, на чем основан столь оптимистичный прогноз?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ну, в таком случае как-то слабо верится в то, что 
> 
> даже в простейших случаях. 
> 
> Если я заблуждаюсь на этот счет, можешь привести контраргументы? И вообще, на чем основан столь оптимистичный прогноз?


Это нормативное время реагирования, заложенное в систему  :Smiley:  Все просто - при обращении на VI пострадавший ждет ответа нередко по несколько часов - в новой системе ответ будет немедленный - предложение сделать исследование и прислать логи. Эти логи будут получены, изучены, по ним будет составлен скрипт карантина - нормативное время 5-10 минут. Выполнив скрипт карантина юзер загрузит логи и они пройдут автоанализ - нормативное время аналогичное. По результатам анализа система может предложить скрипт лечения для выявленных зверей, отправить в вирлаб все заподозренное и т.п. Т.е при активном сотрудничестве пользователя мы в течении получаса получим от него все нас интересующее, это будет обработано и будет назначено первичное лечение. Поможет оно или нет - неизвестно, если не поможет - то на 2-3 итерации подключается человек-хелпер, причем на молмент его подключения все первичные данные уже будут собраны и обработаны. При этом в новом хелпдеске юзер будет указывать ряд параметров (скорость и безлимитность Инет, тип операционки и антивируса) - и преложенные действия будут зависеть от этих параметров. Например, если человек сообщит о шустром и безлимитном Инет, то система закарантинит все непонятно по максимуму. Если человек сообщает о плохом канале и медленном Инет - будет карантин самого подозреваемого по минимуму и т.п. - т.е. система будет подстраиваться под пользователя

----------


## aintrust

> Это нормативное время реагирования, заложенное в систему


=)



> Чего не хватает:
> 1. Нет хелпдеска, заточенного под формализованное и автоматизирвоанное лечение - он делается и неплохо делается
> 2. Маловаты базы опыта. Чтобы у ИР "прорезался интеллект", базы должны быть огромадные, причем необходимо решить массу мелких проблем с механизмами самообучения. А сбор качественных обучающих данных - это очень сложная штука, под которую со временем будет еще 2-3 патента


В таком случае я, пожалуй, сниму вопрос "когда"... по крайней мере, до весны-лета следующего года... =)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XiTri

Добавте Хелперу возможность писать md5 вдобавок к размеру файла на этой странице
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3519

Иногда нужно чтоб своё быстро найти
И есчо возник вопрос на досуге
 если я пришлу через загрузку чистых файлов карантин с вирусами, но с неизвестными вирусами. Мега хелпер поймет в чем подвох и добавит их в базы? И каким вир-лабам они попадут ещё? Узнает ли про них вир лаб касперского, а др.вэба?

----------


## Kuzz

*XiTri*, Кибер не пропустит вредоносов в базу чистых. Там очень много защит от внесения "не того". Он даже с формы загрузки "чистых" пытается сначала разобраться, что это за файл. Так что зверей не должен пропускать.

По поводу вирлабов - ответить может Олег. др.вэб-у вряд ли оно попадет.

----------


## anton_dr

Зверь гарантированно попадёт в вирлаб ЛК. Насчёт других - возможно, когда-нибудь, в порядке обмена между лабами. Напрямую никуда более не отсылается.

----------


## XiTri

Ох, пардон.
Имелось ввиду не базы чистых, а базы вирья в самом авз.
Я как-то даже и не допускал,что зверь через кибера может попасть в чистые или доверенные.

зы: А мд5 всеж добавьте

----------


## anton_dr

> Имелось ввиду не базы чистых, а базы вирья в самом авз.


Если он относится к тем семействам, которые знает АВЗ - то да, попадёт.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ох, пардон.
> Имелось ввиду не базы чистых, а базы вирья в самом авз.
> Я как-то даже и не допускал,что зверь через кибера может попасть в чистые или доверенные.
> 
> зы: А мд5 всеж добавьте


Все звери Из баз "кибера" постепенно попадают в базы зверей AVZ ... равно как чистые после подтверждения их безопасности попадают в базы чистых

----------


## Oyster

> Кибер не пропустит вредоносов в базу чистых. Там очень много защит от внесения "не того". Он даже с формы загрузки "чистых" пытается сначала разобраться, что это за файл. Так что зверей не должен пропускать.


В "Вирус или нет" я спрашивал по возникшей ситуации - http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...&postcount=340, ответа не дождался  :Sad:  Или вопрос был глупым?

----------


## Kuzz

*Oyster*, тот файл (E:\storage\backup.exe)
KIS 2009=P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.jbn; DrWEB 5.0=Зловред Trojan.Packed.541

Видимо его долго обрабатывала система.




> В очереди на добавление в базу безопасных:
> высокий приоритет: 0
> обычный приоритет: 1


Скорее характеризует то, какой приоритет у ф-ла для "глубокого" исследования

----------


## regist

Здравствуйте загрузил два дня назад на проверку *CyberHelper*-у архив для пополнения базы чистых файлов, ответ *тут*, в архиве находилось минимум два вируса! ответ Кибера 


> Всего файлов: 17 (исполняемых 13), из них:
> зловреды или опасные объекты: 0
> подозрительные: 0


читал в какой-то теме, что такое возможно, что некоторые спорные файлыон пишит, что зловредов нет, а сам отправляет файла на дополнительное иследование.
Отправил также эти файлы на мыло в лабораторию касперского, Олегу Зайцеву и ещё примерно на десяток адресов разных вендоров. вот результат: 
http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...937-1294862369

http://www.virustotal.com/file-scan/...e9e-1294862102

Касперский до сих пор не детектит! Как это понимать? как понимаю зловреды полученные киберхелпером идут в лаболаторияю касперского, ему я отправил первым! Вендором отправил только сегодня и они уже добавили детект! а *кибер как понимаю пропустил как чистый*

----------


## ARMA9000

На сколько я помню, кибер больше не отправляет в ЛК сэмплы, посылаемые с virusinfo, т.к. от "нас" идет один мусор.

----------


## regist

> На сколько я помню, кибер больше не отправляет в ЛК сэмплы, посылаемые с virusinfo, т.к. от "нас" идет один мусор.


а какая разница загрузить файлы в 911, на странице загрузки у Олега или на ВИ, как понимаю это всё одна система или я в чём-то ошибаюсь? ЗЫ. и как понимаю по результам добавляются новые детекты в AVZ с пометкой *CH*.

PS. и это всё равно не даёт ответа на вопрос, почему *явно вирусы были приняты за безопасные файлы!* (повторюсь отсылал их даже на мыло для добавления детекта, но ноль реакции), другие вендоры отреагировали более оперативно.

// start offtop
раньше считал и всё считаю касперского лучшим среди поиска вирусов и наиболее оперативно добавляющим детекты на вирусы, но после такого невольно вера начинается расшатываться.
//end offtop

----------


## ARMA9000

В 911 кибер отправляет файлы в вирлаб. С портала virusinfo кибер ничего не отправляет в вирлаб. Про сайт Олега не знаю.

Вредоносы надо отправлять через свой личный кабинет, если хотите получить ответ + быстрее ответят.

----------


## regist

> С портала virusinfo кибер ничего не отправляет в вирлаб.


сорри, а как тогда анализируются карантины с вирусами  ?!




> Вредоносы надо отправлять через свой личный кабинет, если хотите получить ответ + быстрее ответят.


не у всех есть личный кабинет  :Wink:  и я к примеру отправляю вирус сразу нескольким вендором (точней целому списку), разумеется я не пользуюсь всеми этими антивирусами и следовательно у меня нет там личного кабинета, раньше помню отправлял в Вирлаб каспера, так отвечали в тот же день вне зависимости от того вирус или ложный детект (правда я кажется так пользовалься веб-аплоудером на сайте). 

Ещё раз простите за офф. ведь на таком сайте как ВИ в день проходит столько заражённых машин и очень велика вероятность обнаражения новой модификации вируса, хелпер её закарантит и получается всё это напрасно? (в смысле, что на следующий день или через день он может снова ей заразиться или его друг, так как в антивирусные базы сигнатура так и не попадёт  :Wink: )

----------


## Aleksandra

> сорри, а как тогда анализируются карантины с вирусами  ?!


Уже, к сожалению, никак.

----------


## fidget

Можно ли как то автоматизировать отправку карантина в антивирусные лаборатории, например, используя адреса их электронной почты http://virusnet.info/forum/showthread.php?t=5, а затем и обработку полученных ответов? А так же дополнительно автоматизировать проверку и обработку результатов через портал virustotal.com?

----------


## light59

> Уже, к сожалению, никак.


Блин, и когда это случилось? Это ж сколько зловредов я в пустую отправил через форму...
Так понимаю, это случилось после того, как АМ приобрёл нас? 

p.s. Опять же "отправлен 16.01.2011 17:11:26, получен ответ 16.01.2011 17:16:25, вердикт - файл принят на обработку, KLAN-10809**** "

----------


## regist

> Уже, к сожалению, никак.


так зачем и кому тогда отправляем зловредов на карантин*?!!*

*fidget*, 



> Можно ли как то автоматизировать отправку карантина в антивирусные лаборатории, например, используя адреса их электронной почты http://virusnet.info/forum/showthread.php?t=5,


я для этого создал группу в адресной книге на почте, щёлкаю в поле кому отправить на эту группу и автоматически вставляются все адреса из этой группы, правда ответы вир-лабов потом вручную надо разгребать. Ещё не удобно то, что нужно приклеплять два архива один с паролем *virus* второй с паролем *infected*, а то некоторые вир-лабы не понимают первый пароль, некоторые второй пароль.




> А так же дополнительно автоматизировать проверку и обработку результатов через портал virustotal.com?


*fidget*, Вы же знаете, где можно скачать программу для автоматичкого аплода на ВТ и отображения результатов проверки.

----------


## light59

> Ещё не удобно то, что нужно приклеплять два архива один с паролем virus второй с паролем infected, а то некоторые вир-лабы не понимают первый пароль, некоторые второй пароль.


Это кто не понимает?   :Shocked:  Чисто из спортивного интереса спросил. 
Каспер, веб, нод их точно знают.

----------


## regist

> Это кто не понимает?   Чисто из спортивного интереса спросил. 
> Каспер, веб, нод их точно знают.


так наизусть уже не помню, помню, что приходили письма от почтового робота с сообщением, что мой архив не был обработан, так как пароль не не был стандартным _xxxxx_.

Если интересно кому с каким паролем надо отправлять, можете сделать поиск интересующего пароля по странице ссылка в посте №36 .
ЗЫ. не стал туда оттуда копипастить, так не смотря на то что там написан один пароль некоторые похоже понимают оба пароля, но тем не менее сообщения такие приходили поэтому отправляю сразу два архива.

----------


## fidget

> *fidget*, Вы же знаете, где можно скачать программу для автоматичкого аплода на ВТ и отображения результатов проверки.


Я имел ввиду централизованное средство, что то вроде Кибера, только попроще.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## avoiftomimb

Подскажите. У меня в некоторых темах страница шире чем экран. Приходиться листать по горизонтали. Очень неудобно. Такое часто на Русбани тоже. Или читаешь сообшения полностью, но не видишь автора, или листай по горизонтали.

Как с энтим боторься?.

----------


## olejah

*avoiftomimb*, нужны примеры тем и напишите каким браузером пользуетесь.

----------

